# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Trip Report - Portland 2017

## *vi*

I cant think of a better way of planning for upcoming reaches during 2018 than reflecting on the past 3 from 2017.   I will share my reflections of those visits from March, August and November in this report.  Not sure if this thing will be any longer or shorter than previous posts as I will focus on highlights/updates around Portland.  But Im sure it will contain more pictures, more emotion and more Portland praises than the othersfeel free to take that as a warning.

Lets seeall three visits involved, of course, an arrival.  Two were through Montego Bay and one landing in Kingston.  I prefer Kingston for the 2-hour ride to Port Antonio, but theres a layover in Miami.  Montego Bay is always direct, but travel time on the road is 4.5 hours.  So my arrival airport choice is based on what crazy items I decide to bring.  Getting through customs in Kingston is a breeze.

The only flight issue was I kept loosing those blasted neck pillows either coming or going.  I never seem to get it home.  I lost this one in the Miami airport on the way there so that meant no pillow on the flights home.  I find I cant sleep without it.





Upupup in the clouds!  This is when and where I slide the US life to the back of my thoughts and anticipate my weary mind, over-worked body and battered soul being healed in Jamaica.  I give thanks for the means to afford to go, the health to enjoy it with few physical limitations and the people who seem to be happy to see me when I return.

----------


## *vi*

No problems with customs or immigration.  Thank goodness!!!

----------


## *vi*

Port Antonio

Where to begin???  Since I wont be posting what I did from day to day, Ill do it by location starting from down town and work my way eastward. 



The below vendor is set at the corner to the entrance to the Musgrave Strawmarket.  The entire side walk is lined with folks selling their weirs.  I prefer to go into the market and buy from as many vendors as I can.  



My little friends who hang at the market with their mothers after school.  The princess to the left is a feisty and fearless four-year old.  She ah run tings!!!

----------


## *vi*

Some treasures I found as I walked the market. I purchased the change purse on the far right.  Really nicely made.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*Marina / Bikini Beach*

After visiting with a few folks in the market area and if Im not too loaded with fruits and vegetables, Ill walk to the marina & beach.  Make a left out of the market, up two blocks on Musgrave Street then turn left at the corner. The entrance to the marina is on the left, across the street from the Royal Mall.







Walking through the marina leads to Bikini Beach

----------


## *vi*

The Bikini Beach grill is closed.  This guy was selling coconuts and warm bottled drinks from a little wooden table.  I wasnt about to buy any of the drinks but I did purchase a coconut.  I tell him to pick one with meat in it.  Well it didnt have a lot of jelly, but the water was oh soooo good.



I was standing next to the table watching him chip at the coconut.  After he opened it for me, he lined the 2-foot long machete upright against the leg of the table while he went on a search for a chair for me.  Yep, you guessed it, the machete came down, blade side up thank goodness, right across my big toe.  The sight of the little speckle of blood and my squeal, thru him into a panic and he ran off.  I was calm only concerned with cleaning the cut as soon as possible.  Here he comes back with the lifeguard who was carrying a first aid kit from 1999.  None of the band aids stuck to my skin and the alcohol wipes had dried up.  I thanked him for the attention and promised I would bring him a new kit with supplies that could actually help minor cuts and scrapes. 



Vendor dude asked me if I was going to sue him.
I told him no, but I wanted something for my pain & suffering.

He gave me a banana. However, I still had to pay 150JA for the coconut.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Leaving the marina


The Royal Mall

----------


## *vi*

Walking through town to the taxi stand.

----------


## *vi*

I decided to walk the narrow sidewalk and head to the craft market by the sea to visit Rock Bottom.

----------


## sunchaser

Lovely!- Your photos bring  back so many good memories of our trip there 2 years ago.  Very much looking forward to hearing/seeing more of your visit(s).  Thank you!

----------


## Maralunatic

I'm so glad I got to see this before I trip!  Keep the report coming please!  
Awesome pictures!

----------


## agregory

Great pictures and narration *vi*!  I am reminiscing back to a year ago when we visited Portland  :Cool New:  

It's 10F out here at home and we just received 6 inches of snow, but fortunately we'll be in Jamrock soon!  We won't be visiting the east end this year though, we're sticking to Negril  :Excitement:

----------


## *vi*

> Lovely!- Your photos bring  back so many good memories of our trip there 2 years ago.  Very much looking forward to hearing/seeing more of your visit(s).  Thank you!


*sunchaser*!  Has it been two years already???  I remember your magnificent slide show of Port Antonio.  You showed places and details that I have yet to capture.  In fact, you inspired me to do a video report but I forgot about that promise until now.  Im so glad you gave me a shout because now Im writing down the reminder to make that project happen for my August visit.  I have a quick questionwere you able to use your own music or did you have to select from their library?

Sooooo when are you two lovebirds going back??????  Portland misses you!




> I'm so glad I got to see this before I trip!  Keep the report coming please!  
> Awesome pictures!


*Maralunatic*, Im on a mission to get as much posted before you take off. You should search *sunchaser* and find that slide show of their visit.  Youll appreciate the piece on rafting and eating at Ms. Belindas place.  




> Great pictures and narration *vi*!  I am reminiscing back to a year ago when we visited Portland  
> 
> It's 10F out here at home and we just received 6 inches of snow, but fortunately we'll be in Jamrock soon!  We won't be visiting the east end this year though, we're sticking to Negril


Hello there *agregory*!!!  Thanks for joining the ride!  Im happy to hear youre returning soon.  Those temps are no joke.  No worries about seeking warmth in Negril, Portland will be there when youre able to return.  Heck, its been a couple years since Ive been back to Negril.  So do me a favor and post a report when you get back to motivate me to break off Negril a piece of my Jamaica time.

----------


## *vi*

Piggys Jerk Centre is on the right side directly across from the foot of the narrow sidewalk.  IMO this place has the best jerk chicken Ive ever had.  Okay the comparison list is not that long because Im not a great fan of jerk chicken, but I loved theirs because it was super moist and seasoned just right for my taste.  They also have excellent festival.  



The road splits at this point. The left leads to many businesses, cambios & banks, immigration office, grocery markets, straw market, restaurants, pharmacies, hospital, police station, the entrance to the marina/Bikini Beach/Knutsford Bus Station, library, gas stationsno wonder those few blocks are filled with a steady flow of people.   

The right is the taxi stand nucleus with a multitude of cars & vans transporting people from Port Antonio to other parts of Jamaica.  Titchfield is in that direction.  Oh and the ever present glorious sea which I call the visual tranquilizer.

----------


## *vi*

Now on to check out *Mr. Rock Bottom*.



ALL of the carvings on the walls...floor and hanging from the rafters are what cannot fit in his little shop.  



Mr. Rock Bottom  A true gentleman, 

He with his gentle massiveness greets me with a smile just as huge.  

ahhhh welcome back!  welcome back and how is my friend? 

Then a hug and an invitation to have a drink is how our visits always start.  After our brief chat, Ill hop down from the tall bar stool and go to his tiny shop packed with his art to pick out pieces that catch my eye.  I always buy a lot of turtles for gifts and a jewelry box for myself.  

Rock Bottom should be a part of a visitors Portland experience.  He is more than just a gifted and dedicated woodcarver, hes an excellent representative of his beloved country, Jamaica.  The man has stories that I long to listen to.  On my next visit I plan to bring him an Eagles World Series jersey in exchange for one of his winning anecdotes.  I hope others try to do the same.

----------


## *vi*

This is one of the two restaurants located at the end on the market.  It's a poplar place especially at dinner.



This is my breakfast from a previous visit.  It was very good.  I haven’t made it back but will try the pizza when I return.  



Looking for a really nice place to have a drink?  Just to the right side of the market is a bar. If I remember correctly, Red Stripes 150J and shots 130J

----------


## Maralunatic

Aww Vi..
You're so sweet to do this!

I will check out Sunchaser's report ASAP!

----------


## *vi*

No problem, Maralunatic…like I said, my posting is driven by your enthusiasm about being there.  Besides, I’m sure anyone else interested in my ramblings will appreciate this being completed before the end of the year….lol

----------


## *vi*

Traveling left out of the market yard youll see a line of cookshops with the ocean as their backdrop.  On the right side of the street are more businesses.  At the end of that half mile stretch and across from Folly Field is Ramtullas market where I do 95% of my shopping during my stay.  I like it because its roomy, they have everything I need and I know where everything is.  Well, they don't have a cambio...yet.  Yes there are quite a few stores down town, but they are always crowded.  Tight isles and folks squeezing by IN THAT HEAT kinda unnerves me so I rarely go in those.

----------


## Maralunatic

I feel like I'm taking a virtual tour! This is awesome! Keep it coming Vi!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## *vi*

And please, Maralunatic, feel free to ask questions along the way...

----------


## *vi*

*Winnifred Beach
*
Now on to my favorite chill placesthe beaches of Portlandwell some of them.  The first beach you would come to from Port Antonio is Winnifred Beach.  It used to be a hassle to get to the beach because the narrow unpaved road was horrible.  A lot of drivers wouldnt even take you if there was a recent heavy rain.  But the new route and repaired road makes going down either by foot or car so much easier.

----------


## *vi*

The beach is maintained by the vendors who do an excellent job keeping it clean and safe.  There is no set fee to enter, but a person sits at the foot of the road to collect donations.  Once you get down there you will see how whatever you give is put to good use.  







After securing my space and getting that first drink in hand, I spend the first hour listening to my reggae tunes and journaling.  Thanks Sammy!!!!!  

You can always find me perched in front of I-Cliffs beverage stand.  He, the guy on the left, also rents lounges for $5/day.  Great guy who keeps and eye on me and my belongings whenever I roam around.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Here is some roasted breadfruit I-Cliffs friend shared with us.  I tell you, this hit the spot.  It was tender, moist and full of flavor.  This and a small cup of soup kept me satisfied until dinner.

----------


## *vi*

This is my adopted nephew, Shane, who came to keep me company one day.  We always hook up on Boston Beach so it was nice chilling with him in different surroundings.  He’s an excellent young cook.  When he’s not working construction, he’s cooking for folks on the Boston Beach.  I decided to have him cook for me during my August reach.  I will share how that turned out when I get to the Boston Beach part of this posting.

----------


## TAH

Awww... hamburgers. Just in time for me to have to catch a flight instead of reading this whole thing! Ah so it go. 

Oh, the Eagles won the Super Bowl, miss vi. World Series is baseball. But we still love you.

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks so much for all of your labor doing these trip reports *vi*.  If I ever run into you in Jamaica, dinner is my treat!

----------


## *vi*

Oh *TAH*, you always know how make me smile even when embarrassed.   :Stick Out Tongue:  Can you tell sports are not my forte?  Soooo flight to where???

Missy *Sam I Am*, we just have to make that happen.  I have the perfect place in mind.  You pay for dinner and Ill pick up the beverage tab and transportation.  Now all we need to do is get you there!

----------


## *vi*

Theres an adequate variety of places to eat here.  Two or three tables selling souvenirs and occasionally a boat will be available to take folks around the bay or drop them off in Boston.  A visit to this beach is highly recommended.  Safe, clean and hassle/hustler free.  The only time I would not come to this beach is when theres a special event held here.  People arrive by the bus load so getting out is a nightmareotherwise you can count on having a perfect time at Winnifred Beach.

----------


## *vi*

*Trident Castle*



Ever since Ive been coming to Portland, Ive wanted to see the inside of the Trident Castle.  I mean the view from the road is impressive and cant be ignored.  But like all castles, its protected by high walls, guards and surrounded by water.  

Over the years Ive asked drivers to arrange for me to tour the massive structure, but none of them could get me in.  Well on the ride from town I happened to mention how I wish to see the inside.  A voice from the back seat said, I can get you in.  Turns out the young man sharing the taxi with me is one of the castle chefs.  He took my number and said the front desk hostess will call and set up the tour and dinner reservation.  I got a call two hours later and made reservations for Vi, party of one for the following evening.

The Trident property is split.  The castle is the building in the foreground and the hotel & restaurant are in the background.

----------


## *vi*

My driver gave the guard my name and the twelve-foot tall gate door swung open so we could enter.  Of course the grounds were perfectly manicured.  Not even a fallen leaf could be seen on the endless rich, green lawn.  My guide and a female hotel rep greeted me and thanked me for coming.  They invited Mr. Walker, my driver, to join the tour.  





Designed by Architect Earl Levy, castle construction began 1979 and took nearly a decade to reach completion.  This remarkable edifice contains a banquet hall, a ballroom, two spacious living rooms, 8 huge bedrooms and a plethora of terraces and courtyards.  A view of either the Blue Mountains or the magnificent ocean can clearly be seen from any window.  In 2009 Levy sold the castle to billionaire Michael Lee Chin for a reported $2.1 million who currently rents the castle out as an expensive weekend getaway.

----------


## Maralunatic

You have either the best luck or really good contacts to be able to get into that fancy place.  Thanks for the pictures, it's beautiful.  I'm sure it will be the only way I get to see it.  Pretty sure not gonna win the lottery!

----------


## *vi*

I read on one site that the entire castle can be booked for $2,800US a nightbreakfast included.  But when you think about it, thats not a bad price for an intimate wedding day.  I know couples who drop three times that amount for the day.  Why not exchange vows in a castle?  Speaking of weddings, the guide said they usually do 2 weddings a month.  





A lot of the original dcor is still in place, including the flooring.

----------


## *vi*

> You have either the best luck or really good contacts to be able to get into that fancy place.  Thanks for the pictures, it's beautiful.  I'm sure it will be the only way I get to see it.  Pretty sure not gonna win the lottery!


Maralunatic, I knew I could never afford to stay there but I figured it wouldn't hurt to take a peek.  I've gotten braver when it comes to getting on properties that strike my curiosity.  The Trident was a challenge because not many drivers enter the gates or know anyone who works there.  My driver lives near the chef so he was giving him a ride.  It was finally being in the right place at the right time.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

The tour was very interesting and Im glad I finally got to see whats inside those blinding white walls.  I dont like castles.  I see them as cold, uninhabitable lifeless rooms and hidden chambers.  Yeah, story book impressions.  However, although the Trident does have that castle feel, the sunshine streaming though the many windows, the tasteful furnishings and kindhearted staff gave this place the warmth I didnt think existed in castles.  

I enjoyed listening to Mr. Lester share facts about its history.  Now that Im writing about that visit I wished I had my notes about Mr. Lester.  I do remember he was there before Mr. Chin took ownership.  So between the two owners he has seen/met a lot of famous people.  Both he and the rep were extremely patient and considerate.  They made sure I was aware of where I was stepping if the area was shadowed or if levels changed.  They never hurried the tour, instead allowed me to linger to take pictures or enjoy ahh moments.  Unfortunately I wasnt extended the same treatment when I went to the hotel & restaurant.

----------


## *vi*

The plan was to tour the castle then the hotel.  After the hotel tour, I was to have dinner.  Mr. Walker and I took pictures of our host & hostess and each other.  We said our goodbyes and drove to the hotel.  I didnt want to eat alone but Mr. Walker had business to look about so he dropped me off at the door.  I would call him when Im ready to leave.

Well the front desk rep greeted me.  

Good evening, Miss Vi
Good evening.

She informed me a group will be there soon and had to check them in.  She escorted me to the pool and said she would come for me to begin the tour when shes done.  That brief interaction was cordial but not friendly.  So different from the greeting I received at the castle.  I felt like I was a task on her to-do list she didnt want to deal with but cant avoid.  Surely this cant be the same sweet, social voice that called to set up the visit.  

The bartender came out to take my drink order.  I requested a glass of water.  We chatted a bit.  

"Yes, its slow right now.  We have two guests and more arent arriving until Friday."
"Friday?  Thats nice"
"Yes, its going to be quiet until then.  Would you like to see the menu?"
"Oh, no thank you.  Not yet.  After the tourmaybe.

----------


## *vi*

He went back to the restaurant and I sat thinking about what he just said.  Thank goodness I have my music with me.  Thank goodness I have my flask.  Thank goodness I have the view of the ocean.  



An hour later she still hasnt come for me.  Its getting dark and my flask is empty.  I concluded she forgot about me. That was a big disappointment not to mention unprofessional.  And to think I complimented her crooked eye brows.  I'm out!

----------


## *vi*

I walked back to the lobby.  She was standing behind the desk tapping on the computer.  Clearly no signs of the arrival of guests.  



Her reaction upon seeing me confirmed she did push my presence out of her mind.  She half-heartedly apologized and grabbed the log book so I could reschedule the tour.  I declined.  Having toured the castle satisfied my original curiosity about the Trident property.  She didnt say another word to me during the 15 minute wait for my ride.  I was going to write a letter to management, but honestly after including the experience in this post I can put it behind me.  After all, the good experiences always outweigh the bad in Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

Frenchmans Cove



This is the first time I walked to the beach from the road.  I didnt think I could do it because in a car it feels longer.  But it was fine.  I survived and will most likely always walk down and back in order to enjoy and appreciate the scenery.  The road branches off, just remember to stay to the right.

----------


## *vi*

This is what you see before even reaching the beach.  Absolutely beautiful.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Frenchmans Cove should also be on a visitors must do list.  The last two times I was here I got lunch and it was delicious both times.  They give you enough food for two.  And the prices are reasonable.  Ive always been curious about the rooms.  While the beach grounds are immaculate, the reviews Ive been finding express the complete opposite regarding the units.  At an average of $79US/nite, thats not good.  If anyone has stayed there lately, please post your experience here.  I would love to your opinion.

----------


## agregory

Ahhhh, lovely pictures *vi*  :Encouragement: 

We loved our visit to Frenchman's and it was even a bit gray and gloomy out when we were there.  I appreciate your sunny, blue sky pictures!  I agree that it is a must visit for the area, along with hiking/wading/swimming up Reach Falls and bamboo rafting on the Rio Grande!

Thanks for your trip report!  Only 6 sleeps until we land on the rock   :Excitement:

----------


## agregory

And I have to add that your story about Trident Castle is sad  :Frown:   Looks like a beautiful place though.  Thanks for the wonderful pictures!

----------


## *vi*

THANKS agregory!  Now it's only *five* days for you!  How can you contain yourself!!!???  The only thing better than a single digit count to landing is actually landing LOL  So what's first on the agenda besides having a drink for me???

Yeah, I was annoyed with the frontdesk chick. It's not the first time I was treated like that at a Jamaican business, but it was the first time happening in Portland.  I'm glad I didn't have dinner first. No worries...I plan to drop off "thank you" gifts to Mr. Lester and the other rep.  Who knows, I might have an opportunity to share the incident with them.

----------


## *vi*

*Boston Bay & Boston Beach*



This is the little vegetable/fruit stand in between the Boston jerk center and the beach. The gentleman who owns it is a nice, cordial man.  His produce is always fresh and I feel his prices are low.  I buy out his grapefruit because they are sweet and hard to find.





I call this place my go to beach because I can get to it quick.  I love how they continue to make improvements on the area.  I was told they are going to build a proper stage for the weekend DJ and maybe a stage show.  To be honest, I prefer no music because its always way too loud.  Louder than it needs to be.  So hopefully they will keep the music on weekends.  



ahhhhhhh look at that water!!!!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

One of the very handsome lifeguards.  He's also a sweetheart.

----------


## *vi*

Shane has time to cook for me today.  He loves to work his culinary skills either in the kitchen or over an open fire.  I’ve only met one Jamaican man that does not cook.  Not even for himself.  But anyway, we decided on the dish, I gave him the money for the ingredients and he brought everything to the beach!  Oh this is going to be good…

----------


## *vi*

The "kitchen" is a waist-level clearing beside the lifeguard shack.  He also cooks on the other side of the beach to the far right of this view.  You can enter the beach free from that side but you have to pass through rocky waters to get around to the paid side.  Shane is always trying to get me to walk with him to that side.  He said it's more "chill" around there.  People sit on the beach...smoke...drink...smoke some more...eat a little...then smoke again. The young visitors love it over there...I guess so LOL

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I take a few pictures while Shane adds the finishing touches to our meal.






To the upper left is a shot of the rocks you have to pass around to get for the other side of the beach.  The water isn't deep, but the current that swirls around the rocks can be strong.  If you don't time it right, you'll...of course...will go down.

----------


## *vi*

Sohe rinses off his hand with clean water from a plastic container.  Lights a spliff and takes a puffexhales.  Take another deep puff and exhales.  He than turns and smiles at me.

You ready to eat, Vi?
Hell Yeah! Bring it on man!



Fresh Conch Soup and it was outstanding!!!!!!


After he filled my aluminum bowl served on a leaf platter, he asked if it was alright to give some to the other guys who help maintain the beach.  I told him of course.  Five people enjoyed a meal that cost 2,100J, or less than $20US.

----------


## Maralunatic

Trying to start packing, which always means I'm looking for passports and trying to figure out what I need vs what I think I need.  Decided a rum and coke was in order along with a short break and hit up the forum and lo and behold new stuff from Vi! Yay!! Loving the pics and the conch soup looks amazing! I'll take a second helping of both the soup and the trip report! Loving this :Encouragement:

----------


## Kritter

This is a beautiful story, Vi. I just perused it, but i’ll Come back and read thoroughly when I get the chance. It’s been 18 years since I was there, and your pics and narrative bring back so many memories.

----------


## *vi*

> Trying to start packing, which always means I'm looking for passports and trying to figure out what I need vs what I think I need.  Decided a rum and coke was in order along with a short break and hit up the forum and lo and behold new stuff from Vi! Yay!! Loving the pics and the conch soup looks amazing! I'll take a second helping of both the soup and the trip report! Loving this


*Maralunatic*, a rum and coke helps me think clearer too when packing.  Only a few days to go and all my pictures will come to life for you two.  I was getting extremely jealous of your approaching arrival to Portland, but as of last night, when I submitted my time-off request, I can again be overjoyed about your first visit.  You see, after posting pictures and remembering the moments, my moods are out of sorts.  The only thing that gets me head right is an arrival date.  The soup was delicious.  Deep down inside I regretted giving it away.  




> This is a beautiful story, Vi. I just perused it, but ill Come back and read thoroughly when I get the chance. Its been 18 years since I was there, and your pics and narrative bring back so many memories.


LOL how I adore your name, *Kritter*.  Thanks for giving me a shout.  As you can see, a lot has changed since 2000, however that laid back vibe still thrives there.  But wow, 18 years??  Time flies, dont it??  I would love to see your pictures from that year.  Please tell me that youve at least been to other parts of Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

A couple of videos from that afternoon

----------


## Maralunatic

*vi*
So nice to hear you booked another visit, so now you won't be sad!  Your help has been invaluable to us in planning our trip, and for everyone else who is thinking/planning on going.  Plus we can look forward to another trip report from you!.  When are you planning on going?
Two more days until we hit the airport, and it's soooo difficult to get anything done at work because Jamaica is on my mind constantly! :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

So basically,  Maralunatic, you are already there!!!  In two days your body will catch up with your mind and all will be irie!  *sigh* I don’t have long to wait, early April, but it still feels like forever.  Not too sure if I will do a report on that visit when I return, but there definitely will be one from my july reach.  There’ some special events going on in Portland this summer.  Speaking of reports,  we hope to get one from you…pretty please!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

After eating, I refilled my empty plastic rum cup and Shane rolled and blazed up another spliff.  We talked about the food and the possibility of doing it again.  I was all for it.  Maybe a big pot of steamed vegetables or even fish if conch cant be found.  

I had a few dollars set aside to give him for shopping and cooking.  But he wouldnt take it.  He said eating was all the payment he deserved.  "Deserved?  As in earned???"  "Yes", he confirmed.  To me, it wasnt enough because I know a little about his financial situation.  I told him to take it and purchase phone credit for his grandfather.  He liked that suggestion.  Hes a good kidI should say young man.   

Shane, why do you sit with me for so long?  I cant possibly be that interesting.
Yeah.yeah you are.  Youre like a bigger (older) sister for me.
Honey, Im old enough to be your mother.  Lets say auntie.
Auntie??? What?  Vi, you about 40?  42?
Oh arent you sweet.

I just smiled and sipped my rum.  hmmm 42 was a good agethink Ill wear it again for the rest of the week.

This excellent day was gradually evolving into a delightfully beautiful evening.  The sand beneath my feet maintains the warmth from the sun.  Heavens it feels good.  And goodness! Im completely memorized by the oceans seductive dance.

----------


## *vi*

I better get going, Shane.
Why? Youre on holiday so you dont have to work.  Stay a likkle longa.
LOL thats true.  But I need to catch a taxi and that might take a minute.  They are always full this time of day.  
Call one of your drivas to come for you.  Dem all pon the road this time of day.

My phone rings and its Michael.  I tell him Im at the beach and ask could he come for me.  Said hell be here in 10 minute.  Michael is a dependable (red plate) driver.  When he says hell be there at a certain time, he does.  Only thing about him is he keeps the car AC set to deep freeze.  Says he MUST have it cold like that in his car or hell becomes irritable from the heat.  Im not an air condition person so I wont ride long distances with him.  If you LOVE traveling in a freezer-on-wheels, then Michael would be the perfect driver for youlol

Ive got to pack up and get to the road.  Michaels on his way.

Shane lets me sit in silence to soak up the remaining minutes of this perfect afternoon.

Then the scene to cap off my Boston Beach day caught my eyeI watched a toddler sitting on her daddys lap slowly surrender to sleep.  So intimately precious  It was time to go with a smile.

Shane
Yeah?
Ill check you tomorrow.
Okay Auntie Vitomorrow.

----------


## *vi*

One morning I decided to roll out of bed and make my way to Long Bay for breakfast here.  This place has gotten very popular with the drivers.   





My meal was very good.  Would have liked more ackee...it was perfect.

----------


## *vi*

The place next to the restaurant on the left is a nice bar.  Oh, there's a tiny bar inside the restaurant too. But I prefer to have a drink and chill on the deck of the other especially when they start the music.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Maralunatic

UGH....4 more hours of work, and then I'm on vacation!..
Watching a storm making its way to the twin cities and hoping there's no flight delays tomorrow morning

----------


## *vi*

Oh my...Maralunitic everything is going to be fine.  Portland is ready to roll out the red carpet for you two so you are expected to arrive on time  :Encouragement: 

You go to Negril first, right?  Well, check in to the report daily.  Safe travels and have a blast!

----------


## *vi*

The waters of Long Bay are the most active in all of Portland.  Beautiful and energizing to watch.  I love it here for that reason.  In the past I was hesitant to swim here because I was cautioned about the undertow.  So I would sit and just watch her beguiling performancetaunting medaring me to come in to play.  I love the water so staying out of it here was torture.  Well my thoughts changed when I saw this group of youngsters diving in without a care.  Now I plunge in at least twice during my visits.  With that said, if you are a basic swimmer, youll be fine.

----------


## *vi*

House in Long Bay...if I have the cash this would be mine.

----------


## *vi*

Later that day, I had Michael, one of my drivers, take me to Soldiers Camp restaurant.  This place is very poplar, but not all drivers know how to get there.  It's not on the main roadway, but tucked away in the neighborhood.  Thankfully Michael did so we went with empty bellies to find out for ourselves if all the raving about this mans food was on point.  

Michael and his ice mobile


*Soldier Camp*

Mr. Everold Daley, owner & chef




Short story even shorter, the restaurant is closed on Mondays and of course thats when we went.  So no food.  However I did have a pleasant visit with Mr. Daley.  I plan to go back and try the snapper he spoke highly about.  I guess youre asking, why even post about the place if I didnt get to eat???  It was a nice experience just going there, checking out the digs and meeting Mr. Daley.

After leaving Soldier Camp, our bellies demanded food.  I let Michael select the place and without hesitation, he said KFC.  This was my first time ever doing KFC in Jamaica and I gotta say the recipe is not only different from the US but tastier.  I wanted more, but the line was ridiculously long and slow.  Fast food is NOT fast food in Jamaica...lol

----------


## Vince

> House in Long Bay...if I have the cash this would be mine.


Ahh you and me both!! Perfect spot!!

----------


## *vi*

I tell you, Vince.  If the owners were home, I would beg them to let me walk the property and pretend for 5 minutes it's mine.

----------


## *vi*

I met this absolutely delightful young couple from Australia 

The greeting was Gday, Miss Vi! followed by Melissa cooked this or Melissa cooked thatwould you like a bite, ay? 

Melissa is vegan; Scott is not so shes learned to be creative with the meals.  She made a wonderful breadfruit cake with homemade icing.  They worked & saved money for a year then quit their jobs to travel to different countries for 6 months. Not only was I surprised that Jamaica (first time) was on their itinerary but staying in Portland instead of one of the popular places really impressed me.  

They fell in love with Portland. When I learned they had not gone to Reach Falls, I didnt hesitate to invite them to join me.  So one afternoon I called Devon and the four of us headed to the falls.



There was a threat of rain, but these two did NOT want to cancel so we pressed on.

----------


## *vi*

We soon arrive..

*Reach Falls*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## johng

Portland Waterfall (Up in the Blue Mountains)

----------


## Kritter

In 2000 I was doing an inventory of the reefs along Jamaicas coast.  Most of our travels were by boat, but we stayed in hotels and experienced the generosity and flavor of Jamaica in many of these out of the way communities along the way. In 2004 I spent 10 months on the north coast as I was working on the island. I bought a used car and travelled all over the island on my days off.  I return to Jamaica every couple years.....

----------


## *vi*

Nice shots, *JohnG*.  I passed the second falls when returning from Moore Town.  

*Kritter*, You must have some collection of interesting stories and amazing photos.  Just talking about your work would captivate the attention of any lover of Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

I went in for a nice relaxing wade.  There were a lot of people out today, but I was never cramped for space.  When Scott found out the lifeguard will take folks on a tour and through the caves, he was ready to go.  He and Melissa invited others to join them.  I was surprised when they all said yes.  They left me aloneahhhhh it was heavenly. Only sounds heard were the whispers of my sighs of contentment and the water falling over the rocks and rushing through the coves channel. I turn in one direction to feel the light spray of cool water on my face then spin around to let the sun dry my nose and cheeks.  



Like a natural jacuzzi the waters pressure invigorates the body.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## TAH

Good stuff boss. 

We probably won't get back to JA til next year. We just went to Sanibel this year, it definitely isn't Jamaica. Somewhere else this summer, not sure where yet. We'll see.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks TAH.  I can't wait to get back...I so need a mental re-charge.  I'm still thinking of going somewhere else, but it will be quickie on my way to Portland.  I wonder if anyone has traveled like that.  From the US to two islands in the same trip?  Interested in how different the customs and immigration process may be.

Nevertheless, TAH, Jamaica will welcome you back with open arms...just don't stay away for more than a year...lol

----------


## jojo p

Vi,  I have been trying to get Tah to go to Cuba, but one minor issue......lol  !!!

----------


## TAH

> Vi,  I have been trying to get Tah to go to Cuba, but one minor issue......lol  !!!


Ahhh, jojo, I may have a work-around for that issue. Still a little risky, but maybe one I'm okay with. I need to do more homework before I'd attempt it. It's on my list though! Everything I see (except that) looks incredible. 

Vi, we've done sort of similar trips routing through Puerto Rico to the VI's. Stay a night in Old San Juan, then catch a puddle jumper the next day to the VI's. Not sure if the logistics would be tougher heading to JA, but I'd think it would be do-able with some leg work. I do think our next JA trip will be to Portland though. We seem to need to keep exploring, and not get so comfy with a single destination the past five or so years. JA is always in the rotation though.

----------


## Sam I Am

> After leaving Soldier Camp, our bellies demanded food.  I let Michael select the place and without hesitation, he said KFC.  This was my first time ever doing KFC in Jamaica and I gotta say the recipe is not only different from the US but tastier.  I wanted more, but the line was ridiculously long and slow.  Fast food is NOT fast food in Jamaica...lol


I have to admit that I refuse to make a trip to JA without a stop at KFC!  I was introduced about 6 years ago and I am obsessed!  "Meal Deal Spicy"

----------


## *vi*

*TAH*, I'm trying to arrange a stop in Cuba before going on to Jamaica.  Just not sure what type of immigration snags (if any) that would create for me. I was detained on my last trip for a silly thing  :Culpability:  so if I can avoid that happening I will.

*JoJo* you are a gem!!!!  If I get there, I'll do a private report and share it with you and TAH.  Maybe that might help lol  

Hi *Sam I Am*.  I'm hooked too.  That chicken was gooooood!!!  The fried weren't bad either and I don't usually eat fries.

----------


## *vi*

Because it takes a lot of effort to hoist myself up, I decided to get out before the group returns.  Save myself possible humiliation.  You know, in case I fell back into the water or needed someone to help me up.  Well the lifeguard that stayed behind saw me swim to the edge and without hesitation extended his hand to help me up.  His arm of steel effortlessly raised me up as if I were a lightweight child.  

Weeeee.that was fun!   :Excitement: 

He laughed too.  I was amazed at his strength for real.  He offered to help me back in so we can swim together.  It was fun, but not that much fun.  No thanks.  So I pulled out my bottle of pre-mixed rum & club soda and gave him the camera.  I took a sip and after a quick tutorial, told him to take many pictures of me.  Give me something to laugh at when Im back in the room.  I danced a little to the reggae coming from my dynamic portable speaker.  Best $30 I spent in a long time.  

The music filled the cove; keeping in rhythm with the cascading waters.  Shaggy tuneSugarcane had me standing on the rocks, swaying and daydreaming about some thick, strong brother havingmy backas I whine...lol  Not to mention the effect the rum is having on me.  The thunder from the falls keeps your mind & soul stirring

How to bring you close to me?
Huh??
He peeks over the camera.  How can I get you closer?
You asking how to zoom?  You see that button
No, YOU, you darlinyou body closer to mine.
I burst out a schoolgirl squeal then giggle while thinking to myself, NO WAY!

----------


## *vi*

I feel a rain dropthen anotherthen another.  DANG!  I check the sky and its clear a downpour is about to happen.  Time to go!!  Said good-bye to Mr. Player Lifeguard, pack my gear and head up the many steps to find a dry spot to sit and wait for Melissa and Scott.  It was pouring by the time I reached the top.  Thank goodness for purse size umbrellas to protect new hair!

Devon was waiting patiently in the car.  I sat on the bench at the office watching the rain fall on the deep, green vegetation.  



Melissa & Scott arrived and we are on our way.  They talked non-stop about their Reach Falls experience.  Scott said it was the best day of the trip so far.  Thats so cool.

----------


## Maralunatic

Reach Falls looks so good!  My experience was slightly "different"
Pictures look awesome!

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic...Slightly "different" in a good way, I hope.  Can't wait to hear about it in your fabulous report!

----------


## *vi*

*Cliff Hanger Restaurant and Rooms*



The sun came out just as we entered Long Bay.  Now what??  Scott was hungry so I suggested we stop at Cliff Hanger Restaurant.  I heard so much this placegood and badthat I had to check it out for myself.  Devon parked and I stepped out plunging my foot ankle-deep in a grassy mud puddle.  Not cool!!!!   Felt like stepping into a trough full of slimy worms.  Nasty! Bottled water to rinse it off and we're on our way.

----------


## *vi*

Those are the rental units.  I didn't see the inside but will next time I visit.

----------


## TAH

Definitely curious to hear your thoughts about the Cliff Hanger. I've looked at this place, and the neighboring property that has a similar set up (can't recall the name).

----------


## *vi*

The property is nicely laid out and decorated, but the view from the bar is utterly GORGEOUS.  If I were a guest here, this is where I would spend most of my time.  The design of the bar area truly impressed me. The tables and stools are on levels so the view of the endless ocean is always before your eyes.  Lovely!!!



I didnt tour the units because I had to consider the others with me.  It would have taken close to an hour to see everything.  Besides, Scott was really hungry, but due to their tight budget, they opted for a smoothie to share which they enjoyed.  I treated Devon to a smoothie and he said it was very good.  None of us sampled the food.  While they sipped their drinks, I walked around taking pictures and enjoying the scenery.  I do intend on going again so maybe next time Ill order a meal and possibly meet the owner.  He was there, but sitting with guests so I didnt intrude.  I can say hes just as handsome as his masterpiece.  

Its a quiet place, or at least when we were there.  It appears to be best suited for adults.  The bar & restaurant, which are separate areas, are both very spacious.  The hostess said they usually have music playing, but shut it down due to the rain. From what I could see and knowing that the rooms are new, I would consider staying there.

----------


## *vi*

The restaurant is a short walk from the bar.

----------


## Maralunatic

That place looks beautiful.  Wish we would have know I'd have stayed there in a heartbeat.  Especially if the owner is handsome....heehee

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, I think you started out just right by being close to town and branching out.  Best way to get a feel of Portland in order to know if you like it or not.  That's how my first visit was.  This place is about 40 minutes from where you stayed.  I will tour the units when I return.  I'll have plenty of photos to temp you and your honey to return to Portland  :Smile: .  And Yes, even from a distance, the man was very nice looking.

----------


## *vi*

Devon taking in the view.

----------


## TAH

Yeah it looks real nice. Is there any sea access at all? I didn't think so, but can't really tell from their site or using google earth. Just wasn't sure if there was a path, or stair down to the water. Even if too rough to get in, we like to be able to get near it.

Sorry, don't mean to de-rail your report. Carry on... *cough, cough*

----------


## *vi*

*TAH*, that's a good question.  I don't remember seeing any way to get close to the water.  But when I go back, I'll find out.  Less than 30 days yipeeee.  Oh and you have re-railing rights to any of my reports.

----------


## *vi*

Okay...intermission is over.  I just returned from my happy place, Portland.  It was beyond awesome but WAY too short.  I will be adding that experience onto this report.  

In the meantime *Mr. & Mrs. Lunatic*  and *Vacationlovaa*, Devon is still a sweetheart and Im whipping him into shape when it comes to being on time!!!  LOL  His daughter is a 2-year old genius.  The childs vocabulary is outstanding.  *TAH* Ive got some GOOD stuff to pass on about Sea Cliff/CliffHanger.  *JoJo*missyI know if you were hanging with me, we would have gotten into a HEAP of trouble almost every night!!!  I attended three parties that were rockin!!  *Tubes*, I revisited Under the Rocksighthat place is still so tranquil.

----------


## sammyb

Vi  what a nice treat ...man do you have a way of capturing the very essence of sweet portland..thanks for the ride....more please

----------


## Maralunatic

Yayyyy!

Hey Rob, we need a popcorn emoji!  Vi's reports are like reading a good book, and you always need snacks!

----------


## Vacationlovaa

He has a two year old ! Awh. Going to get her a gift our next reach is in September. Cant wait to hear it ! Was looking into cliff hanger

----------


## agregory

I look forward to experiencing your trip through your words, Vi  :Cool New: 

Sorry you had to come back  :Concern:

----------


## TAH

> Okay...intermission is over.  I just returned from my happy place, Portland.  It was beyond awesome but WAY too short.  I will be adding that experience onto this report.  
> 
> In the meantime *Mr. & Mrs. Lunatic*  and *Vacationlovaa*, Devon is still a sweetheart and Im whipping him into shape when it comes to being on time!!!  LOL  His daughter is a 2-year old genius.  The childs vocabulary is outstanding.  *TAH* Ive got some GOOD stuff to pass on about Sea Cliff/CliffHanger.  *JoJo*missyI know if you were hanging with me, we would have gotten into a HEAP of trouble almost every night!!!  I attended three parties that were rockin!!  *Tubes*, I revisited Under the Rocksighthat place is still so tranquil.


Excellent.... 

*tents fingers and waits*

----------


## *vi*

You know mecant hold back telling it like it is *Sammyb*.  Portland is truly a picturesque region. Places that have become familiar to me still reveal something new to gaze upon.   

*Maralunatic* LOL @ snacks.  You might want to load up on a few bags of your favorite munchies for my summer report. I plan to provide a lot of reading.  

Yes, *Vacationlovaa*, his adorable little princess starts school in September and I get to give her her very first backpack and school shoes!  So nice of you to consider getting her a gift.  Im sure whatever you pick out, she will love and Devon will appreciate.

Hi there *agregory*always a treat when you stop by.  It was HARD coming back, but having a couple of weeks to look forward to this summer helped somewhat.  

Hi *TAH*!  I was so personally impressed by the vibe of Sea Cliff that Im staying there during my Fall reach.

----------


## TAH

Nice! I'll be eagerly awaiting that report for sure. If it has any sort of sea access (even if it's difficult), we'll definitely give it a go.

----------


## *vi*

** The End **

----------

